
Show HN: We built a web application security testing tool for developers and SMB - rejah
http://beaglesecurity.com
======
anandhukrishnan
What's the advantage Beagle Security offers over a manual penetration testing
procedure?

~~~
rejah
The main problem small and medium businesses face is that a manual penetration
testing procedure is too expensive for them to afford and it's a time-
consuming procedure. Plus, new security vulnerabilities are being discovered
daily and there is a need to be constantly testing your web applications to
remain safe. So, manual penetration testing isn't the right solution for a
constantly changing security landscape.

Automating web application security can be a huge lifesaver, saving you money
and time in the long run. Our developer-friendly options make testing easy.
The detailed test reports with proper mitigation techniques help you to
accelerate the remediation process and stay secure from the latest security
threats.

------
muneebm
Can you explain how the “Domain Verification” works?

~~~
rejah
We have a domain verification process in place to make sure that only the
people with the right permissions on a website can initiate a security test.
There are two methods in which you can verify domain ownership once you've
signed up for our service:

File Verification - You can download a file from Beagle and then copy it to
the root directory of your website. Only a person with write permission/access
on the website directory will be able to verify domain ownership by this
process.

DNS Verification - You can generate a key from Beagle and add it as a text
entry in your DNS. Only a person with access to edit the Domain DNS records
will be able to use this method

This helps us to make sure that any sort of misuse is avoided.

------
kevinyob
what makes it special when it comes to beagle security comparing it with other
web pen-test platforms

~~~
manindar
Most of the other platforms does is a scan. but beagle does a penetration
test. try for yourself.

